# New Bersa 9UC



## dwsonar (Aug 28, 2011)

I bought the Bersa 9UC today. Hope to get to the range tomorrow to try it out. It sure feels good in my hand. I'm used to a PF9, so it's a little heavy, but that will pass. Just wanted to share my excitment.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

You did take a step up from what you are used too, 
good luck with the new weapon.


----------



## MaxSerenity (Sep 7, 2011)

Hey dwsonar:

Congrats on your new Bersa UC9 - mine shoots everything it's fed, since new out of the box, with no glitches or hiccups.

Indeed the weight of it is comparatively more than most 9mm handguns, while I am 'old school' about plastic etceteras, though certainly there's some good hi tech stuff out there that weighs less. 

On the other hand, for the price, you have an inordinately high quality firearm - as all Bersas prove to be, that I know of, and I've read a lot about 'em as well as owning two .380s for BUGs.

Suggest you consider 9mm Federal HST jhp 147 gr for carry.

Stay safe and enjoy.

Best regards

- Max


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

dwsonar said:


> I bought the Bersa 9UC today. Hope to get to the range tomorrow to try it out. It sure feels good in my hand. I'm used to a PF9, so it's a little heavy, but that will pass. Just wanted to share my excitment.


In my humble opinion, Bersas are some of the best pistols going for the price point at which they are at. Bersa also supplies all the handguns for the Argentine police and military. Good luck with it and happy shooting.


----------



## dwsonar (Aug 28, 2011)

Thanks for the support. I haven't made it to the range yet, maybe tomorrow. From handling it, it feels more precise and smoother than my other two pistols.


----------



## dwsonar (Aug 28, 2011)

I finally got to the range today. Only shot 52 rounds, but no problems. That SA trigger sure is easier to shoot. We'll probably go again tomorrow, and I can work on grip and better shot placement. So far I like the gun and have no complaints.


----------



## trailblazer (Feb 10, 2010)

dwsonar said:


> I bought the Bersa 9UC today. Hope to get to the range tomorrow to try it out. It sure feels good in my hand. I'm used to a PF9, so it's a little heavy, but that will pass. Just wanted to share my excitment.


 great choice on th UC 9mm. i own 4 Bersas & love them all.

lots of good stuff here...

Bersa Chat Forum

come on over & join us.

TB


----------



## dwsonar (Aug 28, 2011)

trailblazer said:


> great choice on th UC 9mm. i own 4 Bersas & love them all.
> 
> lots of good stuff here...
> 
> ...


I've been trying to log on to Bersa chat, but can't. 
I think I registered earlier this year, but says invalid. Then I tried to register, says user name is being used.


----------

